# Whole House Water Filter/Softeners



## cch0830 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these? If so, what do you recommend? I have hard city water that leaves film on my dishes, doesn't taste good, and messes up my toilet tank parts. So far, I have talked to Advanced Water Technology in Macon who quoted me $1800 and my friend went through Culligan and paid $1200.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Check them out at the big box stores. Easy to install and maintain without lining someone else's wallet. I would suggest using potassium instead of salt also. 

FYI...Do not mix the two (salt & potassium) they will form a concrete mass in the bottom of the unit.


----------



## cch0830 (Dec 9, 2011)

Chamber's out of Dublin came over last night and tested my water and gave me a quote of $3300 for a softener and RO combo system.


----------



## cch0830 (Dec 22, 2011)

Would not recommend Chamber's.....bad experience


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would not recommend any of them. I am a plumber. Go to the big box stores and buy what you want. Maintenance is easy and very minimal. Most come with installation instructions and parts to install them, if not sold seperately, and you do not need a permit.

You will pay out the nose for a company to install and maintain the unit.


----------

